# Rosie Sexton and Cesar Gracie team up to find the best female MMA contender!



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2008)

Woohoo! this should be brilliant!
Full story here. http://www.cagewarriors.com/article.182.htm


----------



## Bodhisattva (Dec 1, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Woohoo! this should be brilliant!
> Full story here. http://www.cagewarriors.com/article.182.htm



I would like to see it.

Women's MMA is cool.  So many women's sports somehow aren't to me.. Then again, I don't like most sports anyway.. But women's MMA is pretty cool.

A fighter is a fighter.  Gender doesn't have much to do with it.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> I would like to see it.
> 
> Women's MMA is cool. So many women's sports somehow aren't to me.. Then again, I don't like most sports anyway.. But women's MMA is pretty cool.
> 
> A fighter is a fighter. Gender doesn't have much to do with it.


 I agree, I sometimes feel that womens mma fights are better than alot of mens.  For the mere fact that the women feel as if they have something to prove.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think women have a more technical game MMA, this isn't just true for MMA but sports like rugby where men have and use their strength, women have to use techniques. Thats not to say they can't bang when needed lol!
I'm really pleased for Rosi, she's such a nice person and a great trainer. she's featuring in a BBC documentary on female MMA being shown next year, she dragged me into helping the makers of it find other female fighters and women who train. We should have a few women featured as well as Rosi fighting Debi Purcell in America. I hope you'll be able to see it too.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Very true, it shows that MMA is not a brutal "bllodsport" as some may say.  It is a sport of technique and strategy.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> Very true, it shows that MMA is not a brutal "bllodsport" as some may say. It is a sport of technique and strategy.


 

If only we could make the people who knock MMA see that instead of them labelling it 'human cockfighting' and for the most part they haven't actually watched a fight or at least not all the way through.
(Does that mean btw that sprinting is human greyhound racing?)


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> (Does that mean btw that sprinting is human greyhound racing?)


Good point.  Boxing IMO is more "human cockfighting" than anything else.  We even have movies like the Rocky series glorifying the brutality of it all.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> Good point. Boxing IMO is more "human cockfighting" than anything else. We even have movies like the Rocky series glorifying the brutality of it all.


 
And the Clint Eastward one where the female boxer dies. Boxing gets called the 'noble art' yet in it's early days it was even more brutal than now...oh and there were women boxers in Victorian times! 
MMA is physical chess while boxing is bashing people! I know boxers show bravery and skill etc but with it's 8 counts etc I find it far more brutal. Letting a fighter who has been knocked down with a head shot and is clearly dazed carrying on fighting because he got up before the ref counted 10 is far worse than anything we do in MMA.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting.  I know that I will watch it when it comes out!


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> MMA is physical chess while boxing is bashing people! I know boxers show bravery and skill etc but with it's 8 counts etc I find it far more brutal. Letting a fighter who has been knocked down with a head shot and is clearly dazed carrying on fighting because he got up before the ref counted 10 is far worse than anything we do in MMA.


 And this is why boxers die on a regular basis.  To suffer numerous TBI's one after another WILL KILL YOU!!!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think it should be a good documentary, the same company made one called 'The Fallen' which portrayed every British service person who has been killed in Iraq and Afghanistan up to the time the film was made, it was sympathic and touching not maudlin so I have high hopes of the MMA one. Rosi said though that when they filmed her it was a warts and all thing, she was having 'a moment' before the Purcell fight when she was doubting herself and getting in a state, she's sure that'll be shown! I think it'll show that's she's human (and a good mum, Louis her son is a star) and people will see the good side to MMA.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> And this is why boxers die on a regular basis. To suffer numerous TBI's one after another WILL KILL YOU!!!!!


 

And that's the truth!!


----------

